# Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do schools



## Dove7777777 (May 17, 2004)

Hi,
Can anyone refer me to a Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do School in Chicago, il.?


----------



## Gary Crawford (May 17, 2004)

Here is a guy under Paul Vunak,Carlos Azuara
Apprentice Instructor
email: pfschicago@hotmail.com
phone: 773 - 581 - 9552       
Chicago, IL


----------



## cinciman (May 17, 2004)

http://inosanto.com/cgi-bin/database/a76b-7626.cgi

According to the link above, at Inosanto's institute, there are several certified instructors in IL.  Five are in the Chicago area.

1. Eugene Amante == 773-728-5300 == eamante@aol.com
2. Dennis Duria ==  phone number N/A == barabay2000@yahoo.com
3. Robert Eggebrecht == phone number N/A == Reggebrecht@hotmail.com
4. Jason S. Menadue == phone number N/A == jmenadue@hotmail.com
5. Tim Tokarz == 847-310-1824 == timtokarz@hotmail.com

I don't know how many of these guys teach classes, but it might be worth while getting a hold of a few and checking them out.  Good luck and hope you find a good school/instructor!

I, myself, found an instructor off that list that I will check out if/when I have to relocate to eastern Ohio.  I have a great JKD school here in Cinci, but having to move 3 hours east would put a hamper on my schooling here in Cinci, so Inosanto's instructor list was a life saver.  I couldn't find any instructors through searching, so I got creative and wondered if Inosanto had an instructor list, which he did.  I found an instructor about 1 hour away from where I'd relocate too.  I contacted him and told him I'd be in touch when/if I move.


----------



## Dove7777777 (May 18, 2004)

Thanks alot guys.


----------



## IMAA (May 26, 2004)

Jeet Kune Do schools in or near Chicago.

 I know there probably are several in or around that area...however, one guy that I have met and trained w/ on several occassions and is extremely knowledgable in all areas of the arts is Sifu Dion Riccardo.  He is under the Inosanto and Balicki lineage.  We just had him down here in Indiana over the weekend and you could not ask for a more humble guy and with a more willingness to teach and learn.

 go to www.victory4you.cmasdirect.com 

or 1005 Madison St. Oak Park IL 60302  708-524-1553

Im sure you wont be displeased at this man or his affiliates.


----------



## lavelle (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey Dove, any luck finding a JKD school?  I'm going to check out a class or two myself.  I'm on the Northside of Chicago.


----------



## Chrisv8 (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm also looking for a Jeet Kune Do school in Chicago, but I'm having a hard time finding one.  Please let me know if you guys find one, or maybe we can check out some schools together.  I'll post any that I find also.

Thanks!


----------



## lavelle (Jun 14, 2004)

I've emailed around and one guy went so far as to say "I'm not looking for any new students.  I don't teach out of a school.  I don't know of any other schools.  I don't like myself and I hate you."  Well, okay, I made that last part up.

I think that the only school worth looking into is the Victory school in Oak Park.  I just don't want to travel 1 1/2 hours for training.  Once again, I"m on the Northside and I'm looking to find a certified instructor who can teach and teach well.  I was lucky to go to an Inosanto seminar and OH BOY!  I love his teaching style.  I want to buy his videos but theres only so much you can get get from a video series.

Hey, here's a thought; if we can't find a school, let's all band together, buy the tapes and start an Inosanto club!


----------

